# Failed Update 7.1-REL to 7.2-REL sparc64



## jemate18 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am trying to upgrade my old sun ultra 10 workstation.

Right now it is 7.1-RELEASE sparc64
I want to upgrade to 7.2-RELEASE sparc64.

I did a


```
freebsd-update upgrade 7.2-RELEASE
```

But it failed.. 
here is the output

```
Fetching public key from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## hansivers (Feb 17, 2010)

Freebsd-update works only for i386 and amd64. 



> The freebsd-update(8) utility supports binary upgrades of i386 and amd64 systems running earlier



http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 18, 2010)

hansivers said:
			
		

> Freebsd-update works only for i386 and amd64.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html



Oh OK....

Then I do have to do a backup and a fresh install

regards


----------

